# Hi!



## philb15781 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello guys and gals,

Thought I would pop on and say hello as I have just purchased my first TT. I have owned lots of VAG cars in the past and still own my beloved MK2 GTi 8v.
VAG cars I have owned:-
MK2 Golf driver
MK2 Golf GTi 8v (still own)
2 x MK3 GTi 16v
MK3 Golf Cab
MK5 Golf GT TDi
MK 5 Caddy
Audi A1 TFSi
Audi TT 225 2002 MY (current car)

Driving the TT home last night I have noticed some issues when on boost in 4/5/6 mainly, so I ma sure I will be on her tapping you all up for some info!

Cheers anyway and happy motoring!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  nice list of VAGs


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & Mk1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Welcome mate


----------



## philb15781 (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome people 

Loving this car, just trying to decide what mods to do.... car already has a diverter valve fitted, looking at an exhaust and possibly re mapping..

Any help / advice would be greatly received.

Will keep you all posted!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

philb15781 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome people
> 
> Loving this car, just trying to decide what mods to do.... car already has a diverter valve fitted, looking at an exhaust and possibly re mapping..
> 
> ...


If you want performance from the exhaust best go for a 3in down pipe and sports cat


----------



## Jaydog (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi. I'm new to the forum too.
Looks like plenty of info about keeping the TT going and preventative maintennce


----------

